# Range day with my daughter and S.i.L



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Taking my daughter and son-in-law "to be" out to the range today to teach them how to shoot.
I am happy that they approached me about teaching them gun safety and proper use as a couple. They will be moving out on their own very soon and recognize the need to protect themselves.

I'll post some pictures later tonight.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Cool. Sounds like a great time.


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

Doesn't get much better than family range time. Enjoy!


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

Family time is always a great time.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Right on!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Sounds like a great day!


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Generally I shoot at a outdoor range but it was a little cold for that yesterday, so we went to a local indoor range to bust a few caps.

This was my middle daughters first time ever shooting any thing larger than a BB-gun and she was a little timid at first.
Her philosophy has always been that Daddy will shoot the bad guys if they break in, but since her and hubby to be will be on their own soon she was wise enough to realize they both needed to be competent shooters.

Yesterday I walked them though the safety basics and made sure the had that down well before loading any pistols.
Got to the range and I started them both out with a couple of 9mm's. That was enough for my daughter but my future son in law wanted to shot the big stuff too.
Put my .45 acp and my .44 magnum in his hands and he was a happy camper.

They ended the day deciding that they would purchase a 9mm together they could both use and he would get a .45 acp at a later date for his own use and leave her with the 9mm. Both have decided to get CC permits to boot.

It was a fun day and both want to go back again.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

good article in today's Chicago Trib on a youngster shooting program at a couple of the indoor ranges .... good read for a Sunday

How to shoot a gun if you&apos;re a kid - Chicago Tribune


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Great job Mr. Frogs! Looks like yall had fun while they learned which is very important for new shooters. Great looking family you have there!


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Great job Mr. Frogs! Looks like yall had fun while they learned which is very important for new shooters. Great looking family you have there!


Thanks ARK.
This is my middle daughter and smart as a whip as well as a good looker. Graduates nursing school next month and is the medical officer for our small prepper group.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

nice work!! im well leased when arents and adult kids come to me for training! means not everyone is believing the roaganda (my P key is broken sorry)


----------

